# Europa Express a Demokráciáért /Böcskei Ottilia:/



## Melitta (2021 Július 12)

*"Jobban féltem őt a Fidesz propagandától és pedagógiától, ami egy xenofób, homofób alattvalót akar csinálni belőle. *

Amikor még a Brüsszelező plakátok mentek, az akkor még 7 éves kislányom megkérdezte tőlem: ki az a Brüsszel, akit meg kell állítani? Könnyen el tudtam magyarázni neki, milyen hülyék vagytok, és jót nevettünk rajtatok.

De ha most megkérdezné tőlem, hogy mi az a szexuális propaganda, hogy magyarázzam el neki? Nem csak amiatt lesz nehéz, mert ti sem tudjátok definiálni, hanem mert olyan helyzetet teremtettetek ezzel, hogy kénytelen leszek a szexről beszélni vele, pedig azt későbbre terveztem.
Az megfordult-e a fejetekben, hogy az ilyen plakátok is szexuális propagandának számítanak? Költői kérdés volt. Tudom, hogy titeket ez nem érdekel, nektek semmi sem drága, ha a hatalmon maradás a cél.

Ezért lehet kint a Gyurcsányt lejárató propagandafilmetek plakátja is. Gyurcsány nem gyerekek előtt mondta, hogy elkúrtuk, de ti kiplakátoljátok, és aztán legyen az a szülő gondja, ha a kisiskolás gyermeke megkérdezi, mit jelent ez a szó.

Teszitek ezeket, miközben azt hangoztatjátok, hogy ti a szülőkre akarjátok bízni, hogy mikor, miről beszéljen a gyerekével a szexualitás kapcsán. Ilyen álnokok vagytok.
Konzultálni akartok? Megírom én, mitől féltem a gyerekemet, azt legalább el is olvassa valaki, nem úgy, mint a kitöltött kamu konzultációs űrlapjaitokat.

Nem csak a lelkét féltem, ahogy fentebb írtam. Attól féltem őt,
- hogy pocsék, egészségtelen és kevés kaját kap az iskolában,
- hogy elkapja a delta vírust a felelőtlenségetek miatt, és aztán nem kap megfelelő egészségügyi ellátást,
- hogy jövőre még kevesebb és rosszabb tanára lesz az iskolában,
- hogy ha egy fideszes zaklatná őt szexuálisan, akkor ő húzná a rövidebbet, mert nem léptek fel kellő szigorral a pedofiljaitokkal és egyéb aberráltjaitokkal szemben.

Attól féltem, hogy nem tudom megvenni neki, amire tanulóként és ifjú hölgyként szüksége van, és már most sajnálom, hogy nem engedhetek meg magunknak egy normális nyaralást, ahogy évekkel ezelőtt még megtehettem.

Attól féltem, hogy a rendkívüli tehetsége ellenére nem járhat egyetemre, mert nem tudjuk közösen sem kifizetni a tandíját.
Féltem a jövőjét egy morálisan lezüllesztett társadalomban, egy olyan országban, amit kiszolgáltattatok az ázsiai nagy hatalmaknak.
A rémálmaimban azt látom, hogy nem ment külföldre, nem hagyja itt a szüleit és itthon a pornóipar áldozatává válik, mert nem talál más módot arra, hogy eltartsa magát és a nyugdíjas szüleit, akiknek a nyugdíja egy hét alatt elfogy.

Ha kisfiam lenne, attól félteném őt, hogy bűnözésre adja a fejét, már ha kénytelen lesz itthon maradni.

Egy ország félti a gyerekeit attól, hogy nem csak ők, de az unokáik és azok unokái is azt az adósságot fogják törleszteni, amit a nyakunkba akasztottatok.
Szexuális propaganda? Mi az ahhoz a gyűlöletkeltő propagandához képest, amit folytattok évek óta? A töredékét sem tudná okozni annak a kárnak, amit ti okoztatok és amit még fogtok, amíg hatalmon vagytok.

Régen még a megigazulásotokért imádkoztam, de egy ideje már azért imádkozom, hogy mielőbb tűnjetek el a történelem pöcegödrében, ahonnan egy ördögi erő folytán sikerült kibújnotok.

Megtanítottatok mélyen gyűlölni, de csak benneteket, hál' Isten. S ha már nem lesztek, majd ez is elmúlik; akkor már csak szánalommal fogok gondolni rátok is, ahogy most az elvakult híveitekre gondolok. De most azt kérem a Mindenhatótól, hogy vetkőztessen le titeket meztelenre ország-világ előtt, hadd lássák a híveitek, mik is vagytok valójában, paraziták, és aztán annak fényében szavazzanak rátok."

Böcskei Ottilia​


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 12)

A kalocsai gyermekotthon gyerekbántalmazási ügyek kapcsán!

Nehéz-Posony Kata büntetőjogász, a TASZ ügyvédje a 24-nek azt mondta, neki ellentmondásosnak tűnik, hogy van egy információhalmaz egy gyermekvédelmi intézményben történő rendszeres bántalmazásról, ami összecseng egy korábbi és egy mostani ombudsmani jelentés adataival, a nyomozóhatóság pedig csupán aktákat vizsgál át, és néhány intézményi szinten érintett személyt kérdez meg. De ez nem egyedi eset: _„Többnyire elmondható, hogy egy kerékpárlopás miatt is sokkal komolyabb nyomozás folyik, mint egy gyermekbántalmazási ügyben, ha az a társadalmi periférián lévő szociális gondozottakat érinti” _- mondta a jogász a nagy gyermekvédelmi kampány kellős közepén.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 13)

Minden szulo felti a gyereket, az iskolakban nem csak a jot az okossagokat tanuljak a gyerekek hanem sokszor a rossz dolgokat is , megprobaljak akar vaganysagbol akar mert tiltott stb.
MIkor maga a kormanyzat akar beleszolni mit es hogy csinaljanak a pedagogusok a szulok , ott regen rossz, mert a gyerek hisz a felnotteknek oktatoinak. 
Soha nem tudhatjuk az a gyerek akit ma kikozositenek mert ez a kormany narrativa, milyen lelki seruleseken megy at, hany ejszaka leszenk rossz almai es milyen rossz neki csalodni barataiba neveloibe stb.
A ma kikozosito emberek soha nem tudhatjak az elet hova veti oket es ok maguk is esetleg szenvedo alanyai lesznek egy olyan kozegnek ahol ot nem fogjak elfogadni befogadni.


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 13)

Beka Holt írta:


> A kalocsai gyermekotthon gyerekbántalmazási ügyek kapcsán!
> 
> Nehéz-Posony Kata büntetőjogász, a TASZ ügyvédje a 24-nek azt mondta, neki ellentmondásosnak tűnik, hogy van egy információhalmaz egy gyermekvédelmi intézményben történő rendszeres bántalmazásról, ami összecseng egy korábbi és egy mostani ombudsmani jelentés adataival, a nyomozóhatóság pedig csupán aktákat vizsgál át, és néhány intézményi szinten érintett személyt kérdez meg. De ez nem egyedi eset: _„Többnyire elmondható, hogy egy kerékpárlopás miatt is sokkal komolyabb nyomozás folyik, mint egy gyermekbántalmazási ügyben, ha az a társadalmi periférián lévő szociális gondozottakat érinti” _- mondta a jogász a nagy gyermekvédelmi kampány kellős közepén.


Nem azért van ez mert teljes csődben a gyermekintézmények rendszere?
És inkább szemet hunynak?
Mert ha elbocsájtások személycserékbe és bezárásokba fognának, megszűnne az egész! míg újjá nem építik más felállásban és emberanyaggal?
Hisz ha *rendszerszintű* a jelenség! Azt kellene lebontani (a gyermekvédelmi intézmény-rendszert)
Na de melyik politikai rendszer vállalná fel?
------------------
Az Árvácskából tudjuk a nevelőszülő rendszerben is hasonló kegyetlenségek fordulhatnak elő.
A munkája ereje miatt kivett gyermekek esete még nem kegyetlenkedés.
Ilyet láttam közel-távol rokonságban 60-s években
Közepesen jó emberek voltak, de a munkája miatt vették ki


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 13)

deciso írta:


> Nem azért van ez mert teljes csődben a gyermekintézmények rendszere.
> És inkább szemet hunynak.
> Mert ha elbocsájtások személycserékbe és bezárásokba fognának, megszűnne az egész! míg újjá nem építik más felállásban és emberanyaggal?
> Hisz ha rendszerszintű a jelenség.Azt kellene lebontani (a gyermekvédelmi intézmény-rendszert)
> Na de melyik politikai rendszer vállalná fel?


A gyerekek megvádoltak egy papot is, igen megint egy papot! A rendőrségi nyomozás megszűnt, nem találtak elég bizonyítékot! A bíróság mindenkit felmentett! 
Mintegy három hónap alatt lezárta a kalocsai gyermekotthon utáni nyomozást a Bács-Kiskun Megyei Rendőrfőkapitányság: _„a rendelkezésre álló adatok, illetve bizonyítási eszközök alapján bűncselekmény elkövetése nem állapítható meg”. _

Bábel Balázs érsek, akinek István atya korábban a második embere volt, és aki mai napig a felettese, az ügyet egyházi szempontból elintézettnek tekinti azzal, hogy István atya anno lemondott vezetői pozíciójáról, vagyis szolgálhat tovább. Az érsek reakciója: _„az Emmi kalocsai gyermekotthonában a Kalocsa-Kecskeméti Főegyházmegyének nincs lehetősége, illetve joga vizsgálódni”._


----------



## setni (2021 Július 13)

Melitta írta:


> Nem csak a lelkét féltem, ahogy fentebb írtam. Attól féltem őt,
> - hogy pocsék, egészségtelen és kevés kaját kap az iskolában,


Először meg kellene enni vagy legalábbis meg kóstolni az ételt. Ha a többiek nem kérik az ételt neki sem kell....(senki sem kérte a levest nem akartam hogy furán nézzenek rám mert én kértem a krumplilevest)


Melitta írta:


> - hogy elkapja a delta vírust a felelőtlenségetek miatt, és aztán nem kap megfelelő egészségügyi ellátást,


Ezt nem értem.
Lassan már könyörögnek az embereknek hogy gyertek oltassátok már be magatokat.


Melitta írta:


> - hogy jövőre még kevesebb és rosszabb tanára lesz az iskolában,


Ettől sem kell félni. Van és végeznek tanárok, tanítók folyamatosan. Az hogy rossz vagy nem az csak évek alatt fog kiderülni. 


Melitta írta:


> hogy ha egy fideszes zaklatná őt szexuálisan, akkor ő húzná a rövidebbet, mert nem léptek fel kellő szigorral a pedofiljaitokkal és egyéb aberráltjaitokkal szemben.


Sajnos így a választások közeledtével ennek van alapja hisz egyik párt sem szeretne botrányt a képviselői közelében.


Melitta írta:


> Attól féltem, hogy nem tudom megvenni neki, amire tanulóként és ifjú hölgyként szüksége van, és már most sajnálom, hogy nem engedhetek meg magunknak egy normális nyaralást, ahogy évekkel ezelőtt még megtehettem.


Ááááá.
Ahol a szülő vagy szülők dolgoznak ott ez a probléma NEM fog felmerülni. Normális nyaralás....ennek nem sok értelme van. Ha a gyerek lemegy vidékre vagy felmegy a városba az nem normális nyaralás???
Mert mi is a normális nyaralás ? Görögország, adria, stb tengerpartja? 


Melitta írta:


> Attól féltem, hogy a rendkívüli tehetsége ellenére nem járhat egyetemre, mert nem tudjuk közösen sem kifizetni a tandíját.


Ha tehetséges akkor ettől ne félj. Vannak lehetőségek, támogatások.


Melitta írta:


> A rémálmaimban azt látom, hogy nem ment külföldre, nem hagyja itt a szüleit és itthon a pornóipar áldozatává válik, mert nem talál más módot arra, hogy eltartsa magát és a nyugdíjas szüleit, akiknek a nyugdíja egy hét alatt elfogy.


Nos. ez nem más mint hergelés.....rengetegen itthon dolgoznak és nem a pornóiparban......nyugdíj elfogy? A dárius aranya is elfogyna.
Mire költik el a pénzt??? 
Az én nyugdíjas ismerőseim közül van akinek nyugdíja SINCS. Csak valami nyugdíjszerű támogatást kap ami nem éri el a 80 ezer forintot sem. Miért ? mert nem dolgozott bejelentett munkahelyen háztartásbeli volt. Ami most elképzelhetetlen hisz hogy nézne ki ha az egyik szülő CSAK otthon nevelné a gyerek illetve a ház körüli teendőket intézné....
Hogy lenne így karrier??????
Igaz kiszolgáltatottá válna a másik szülőnek. Hisz nem tudna külön menni ha nem értenék meg egymást mert nem volna jövedelme.
Az átlag nyugdíjas meg támogatja a gyerekét unokáját .
Aki nem tudja ezt megtenni ott a nyugdíjassal van valami probléma. 


Melitta írta:


> Ha kisfiam lenne, attól félteném őt, hogy bűnözésre adja a fejét, már ha kénytelen lesz itthon maradni.


Nem közel kelet ez.
Honnan vesz ilyen hüleségeket???


Melitta írta:


> azért imádkozom, hogy mielőbb tűnjetek el a történelem pöcegödrében, ahonnan egy ördögi erő folytán sikerült kibújnotok.


Nem a politikusok az ördögök ott vannak a választók akiknek TETSZIK ez a rendszer. Ha nem tetszene már rég elzavarták volna őket.
Ez a való világ.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 13)

Sajnos a valosag nagyon elkeserito. Mi ill en magam orok halaval tisztelettel gondolok tanaraimra, es talan most megnehezebb helyzet van mint ano volt. Minden eszkozt kivettek a kezukbol a szabad tankonyv valasztas, a kotelezo hittan ,erkolcstan ami azert normalis korulmenyek kozott maganugy ki mibe hisz es milyen vallast gyakorol, a pedagogus fizetesek meg siralmasak. A kozpontositas agyon csapja a kreativitast ami nagyon fontos a gyerekek feljlodesehez es a kesobbi sikeres elethez.
Ez az uj homo pedofil torveny , maris teljes gozzel lecsap egy egy mesekonyvre akar birsag formajaban ,lehet be is tiltjak netan meg a konyvegetesre is sor kerul ha ilyen utembe haladnak.
Miert kell mindenbe beleutni a kormanynak az orrat?
Az egyetemek alapivanyokba helyezese es sorolni lehet orakon at egy egy szakma fejetetejere allitasa,ez folyik minden szinten.


----------



## CasaLoma (2021 Július 13)

> Minden eszkozt kivettek a kezukbol a szabad tankonyv valasztas,


Melitta, szabad tankönyvválasztás a mi időnkben sem volt, mégiscsak megtanultunk írni-olvasni. 
Jobban, helyesebben, abból az egyetlen olvasókönyvből, mint az utánunk következő generációk.



> a kotelezo hittan


 A hittan csak az egyházi iskolákban kötelező. 
Viszont, egyáltalán nem kötelező egyházi iskolába járni! Akinek nincs rá igénye, küldi állami iskolába a gyerekét.


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 13)

CasaLoma írta:


> Melitta, szabad tankönyvválasztás a mi időnkben sem volt, mégiscsak megtanultunk írni-olvasni.
> Jobban, helyesebben, abból az egyetlen olvasókönyvből, mint az utánunk következő generációk.
> 
> 
> ...


*Tájékoztató a 2021/2022-es tanév etika és hit- és erkölcstan oktatásáról*

A nemzeti köznevelésről szóló 2011. évi CXC törvény 35. §, valamint a 20/2012.(V III.31.) EMMI rendelet rendelkezéseinek alapján *az állami fenntartású általános iskoláknak minden tanévben meg kell szervezni az etika és a választható hit-és erkölcstan oktatást.*
A törvényi előírások értelmében *a szülő írásban nyilatkozhat*, hogy gyermeke etika vagy hit- és erkölcstan oktatásban kíván részt venni.

A szülői nyilatkozattételek időpontja *a leendő 1. osztályos tanulók* szüleinek az általános *iskolai beiratkozás időpontja*. A nyilatkozattételhez szükséges dokumentum letölthető itt.

A nyilatkozattételek begyűjtését követően, az intézményvezető az érintett egyházi jogi személy meghatalmazott képviselőjének átadja az egyház által szervezett hit- és erkölcstan oktatásra jelentkezett tanulók adatait. Gyermekeik személyes adatait az iskolán és az érintett bevett egyházon és annak belső egyházi jogi személyén kívül további személyek nem ismerhetik meg, azok más személyeknek nem adhatók át, nyilvánosságra nem hozhatók.
Az adatok átadását követően, az intézményvezető egyeztetést folytat a tanulócsoportok kialakításáról azon egyházak képviselőivel, amelyek által szervezett hit- és erkölcstan oktatás iránti igényről a szülők nyilatkoztak, és amelyek a hit- és erkölcstan oktatás megszervezését vállalták.
A hit-és erkölcstan oktatásával kapcsolatban intézményünkkel a következő egyházi jogi személyek vették fel a kapcsolatot, jelezve, hogy szülői igény esetén vállalják iskolánkban a hit-és erkölcstan oktatás megszervezését:


*Római Katolikus Egyház*
*Református Egyház*
*Görögkatolikus Egyház*
*Tájékoztatjuk a Tisztelt Szülőket arról is, hogy tanév közben az iskola nem változtathatja meg* az érintett szülők nyilatkozata alapján és az egyházi jogi személy képviselőjével lefolytatott egyeztetés eredményeként *a *hit- és erkölcstan oktatás *vonatkozásában meghatározott csoportbeosztást.* *A szülő a nyilatkozatán tanév közben nem tud módosítani.*

Amennyiben a szülő a következő tanévre az etika, vagy a hit-és erkölcstan tantárgyra vonatkozó választását *módosítani* kívánja, azt minden *tanév május 20-ig írásban *kell jelezni az intézményvezetőnek a kitöltött nyilatkozattételi nyomtatvány benyújtásával.


----------



## CasaLoma (2021 Július 13)

Beka Holt írta:


> *Tájékoztató a 2021/2022-es tanév etika és hit- és erkölcstan oktatásáról*
> 
> A nemzeti köznevelésről szóló 2011. évi CXC törvény 35. §, valamint a 20/2012.(V III.31.) EMMI rendelet rendelkezéseinek alapján *az állami fenntartású általános iskoláknak minden tanévben meg kell szervezni az etika és a választható hit-és erkölcstan oktatást.*
> A törvényi előírások értelmében *a szülő írásban nyilatkozhat*, hogy gyermeke etika vagy hit- és erkölcstan oktatásban kíván részt venni.
> ...


Etika VAGY hittan. 
Lehet etikát is választani, nem kötelező a hittant.


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 13)

CasaLoma írta:


> Etika VAGY hittan.
> Lehet etikát is választani, nem kötelező a hittant.


Végül is igazad van, bár nem értem mit keres a biblia oktatása az etika oktatásban? 

Bibliai erkölcsi értékek a világi etikában. Az ember kitüntetett léthelyzete. A világvallások emberképe és etikája. Szeretetkapcsolatok. Párválasztás. Felelősség a társakért. Szexuál-etika. Házasság. Családi élet. Otthonteremtés. Családi szerepek. Szülők és gyermekek. A családi élet válságai.


----------



## CasaLoma (2021 Július 14)

Beka Holt írta:


> Végül is igazad van, bár nem értem mit keres a biblia oktatása az etika oktatásban?
> 
> Bibliai erkölcsi értékek a világi etikában. Az ember kitüntetett léthelyzete. A világvallások emberképe és etikája. Szeretetkapcsolatok. Párválasztás. Felelősség a társakért. Szexuál-etika. Házasság. Családi élet. Otthonteremtés. Családi szerepek. Szülők és gyermekek. A családi élet válságai.


Talán azért, mert a Biblia ismerete valamilyen szinten azért hozzátartozik (tartozna) az általános műveltséghez.


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 14)

CasaLoma írta:


> Talán azért, mert a Biblia ismerete valamilyen szinten azért hozzátartozik (tartozna) az általános műveltséghez.


Kötözködjek?  
Persze csak akkor ha nem veszed le a fejem a nyakamról!  
Tehetek egyenlőségjelet az általános műveltség=az etikával? 
Mit szólsz ahhoz, hogy elsős gyerekek etika tanítását másoltam be az előbb? Többek között ez is szerepel a tantárgyban: Szexuál-etika
tehát, most kötelező oktatni vagy tiltott?


----------



## CasaLoma (2021 Július 14)

Beka Holt írta:


> Kötözködjek?
> Persze csak akkor ha nem veszed le a fejem a nyakamról!
> Tehetek egyenlőségjelet az általános műveltség=az etikával?
> Mit szólsz ahhoz, hogy elsős gyerekek etika tanítását másoltam be az előbb? Többek között ez is szerepel a tantárgyban: Szexuál-etika
> tehát, most kötelező oktatni vagy tiltott?


Anno a lányom is tanult etikát az iskolában (ha jól emlékszem felső tagozaton), de hogy őszinte legyek, fogalmam nincs, hogy mit.
8 éven keresztül minden évben lesz etika?


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 14)

CasaLoma írta:


> Anno a lányom is tanult etikát az iskolában (ha jól emlékszem felső tagozaton), de hogy őszinte legyek, fogalmam nincs, hogy mit.
> 8 éven keresztül minden évben lesz etika?


Negyedik osztályig találtam tantervet, de csak alsóstagozatot kerestem.


----------



## CasaLoma (2021 Július 14)

Beka Holt írta:


> Negyedik osztályig találtam tantervet, de csak alsóstagozatot kerestem.


Anno én úgy emlékszem, hogy etika csak 1 évben volt neki, heti 1 óraszámban.
Hittan oktatás akkor is létezett, de nem volt kötelező. Anyukám idejében még kötelező volt, de az nem ma volt, meg nem is tegnap.


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 14)

CasaLoma írta:


> Anno én úgy emlékszem, hogy etika csak 1 évben volt neki, heti 1 óraszámban.
> Hittan oktatás akkor is létezett, de nem volt kötelező. Anyukám idejében még kötelező volt, de az nem ma volt, meg nem is tegnap.


Megnéztem, 8. osztályig van általános iskolában, gondolom feljebb is mert érettségizni lehet belőle.


----------



## CasaLoma (2021 Július 14)

Beka Holt írta:


> Megnéztem, 8. osztályig van általános iskolában, gondolom feljebb is mert érettségizni lehet belőle.


Etikából gondolom könnyebb leérettségizni, mint kémiából. 
Utóbbi, mint mondják úgyis felesleges, mivel mindent meg lehet találni az interneten. 
Vagy megtapasztalni, ha összeönti a sósavat a tűzhelytisztítóval.


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 14)

CasaLoma írta:


> Melitta, szabad tankönyvválasztás a mi időnkben sem volt, mégiscsak megtanultunk írni-olvasni.
> Jobban, helyesebben, abból az egyetlen olvasókönyvből, mint az utánunk következő generációk.


Igen egy tankönyv elég,Nem is volt több olvasókönyv (volt a könyvtárban könyv)


CasaLoma írta:


> A hittan csak az egyházi iskolákban kötelező.
> Viszont, egyáltalán nem kötelező egyházi iskolába járni! Akinek nincs rá igénye, küldi állami iskolába a gyerekét.


Hit és erkölcstanként szerepelt még 2013 előtt.Csak az erkölcstan kötelező.Azt lehet etikának nevezni?)
Mégis közvetetten eléri célját az állam és egyház
Nem kötelező, de elvárt (nem így volt az úttörő?)
Eléri a célját: mert lerontották az állami iskolát, támogatás az egyházihoz megy
2013 óta bevezették a mindenütt kötelezőt
Az állami általános iskolában az erkölcstan óra vagy az ehelyett választható, az egyházi jogi személy által szervezett hit- és erkölcstan óra a kötelező tanórai foglalkozások része lesz.
A TASZ az összes iskolatípusról: Álláspontunk szerint, sem a hit- és erkölcstan kötelező óra nem felel meg a világnézetileg semleges oktatás követelményének.
A Reformátusoké:








Hittanoktatás - Reformatus.hu


Közeleg a beiratkozási határidő a református hit- és erkölcstan órákra. Tájékoztató a szülőknek, segítség a hittanoktatóknak és az intézményeknek.




reformatus.hu


----------



## deciso (2021 Július 14)

Beka Holt írta:


> Tehetek egyenlőségjelet az általános műveltség=az etikával?


Igen lehet tenni ha nem vizsgálod jobban
Amit épp beadtam TASZ és református hit és erkölcstan linket
Pont azt állítja *általános műveltség az erkölcsi ismeretek.*
A TASZ : ezt mondja a hit- és erkölcstan kötelező óra nem felel meg a világnézetileg semleges oktatás követelményének.
Nem azzal van baja hogy létezik.Hanem a semlegességgel.
A magánéleti erkölcsöt, nem semlegességgel tanítják.
Sejtem itt a nemi identitás kérdésére, gondol!!
Ebben az esetben már sem igazi általános műveltség, hanem célzatos egyoldalú nevelés.


----------



## setni (2021 Július 14)

Ehhez a hírhez hogy kapcsolódik az etika és a hittan?? Főleg az oktatásuk...


----------



## CasaLoma (2021 Július 14)

deciso írta:


> Nem azzal van baja hogy létezik.Hanem a semlegességgel


Az életem több, mint felét már leéltem anélkül, hogy bármelyik bármilyen hatással lett volna rám. 
Akit nem érdekel, ezután is lepereg róla.
Illetve csak leperegne, ha nem dőlne a csapból is folyamatosan, hogy melyik az, ami nagyon nem "elvárt".


----------



## jöttment (2021 Július 14)

CasaLoma írta:


> Anno a lányom is tanult etikát az iskolában (ha jól emlékszem felső tagozaton), de hogy őszinte legyek, fogalmam nincs, hogy mit.
> 8 éven keresztül minden évben lesz etika?


Az etika - a gyermekeim jelenlegi tanulmányait elnézve és az ő szóhasználatukkal élve - egy tőtelék tantárgy. Hit, elköteleződés, valódi felelősség nélkül egy plusz "osztályfőnöki-időkitöltö-addig sem kell megerőltetni magunkat" c. fejezet. Jól mutat a nemzethy fiaskóban, oszt jól kipipálva,
Mondjuk a nemzethy vérnyuszikat elnézve, ez engem megnyugtat, amíg a tanarak el nem veszítik a maradék józan eszüket is, addig jó nekünk.


----------



## CasaLoma (2021 Július 14)

jöttment írta:


> Az etika - a gyermekeim jelenlegi tanulmányait elnézve és az ő szóhasználatukkal élve - egy tőtelék tantárgy. Hit, elköteleződés, valódi felelősség nélkül egy plusz "osztályfőnöki-időkitöltö-addig sem kell megerőltetni magunkat" c. fejezet. Jól mutat a nemzethy fiaskóban, oszt jól kipipálva,
> Mondjuk a nemzethy vérnyuszikat elnézve, ez engem megnyugtat, amíg a tanarak el nem veszítik a maradék józan eszüket is, addig jó nekünk.


Ilyen baromságokkal töltik el az időt, és csodálkoznak, ha 8. osztály végéig sem sikerül az ábécét meg a szorzótáblát végigvenni.
Grat!


----------



## jöttment (2021 Július 14)

.. érdekes lehet az elvi koncepciót összevetni a vörös vonalon/posztón túl húzódó " a gyermekek nevelésébe a szülőkön kívül senki sem szólhat bele" vadiúj szlogennel szemben


----------



## eddy56 (2021 Július 14)

Már a '90-es években kikerult a tanari hitvallásbol a nevelés.
Korabban oktatas és nevelés volt a feladatuk..-.


----------



## setni (2021 Július 14)

eddy56 írta:


> Már a '90-es években kikerult a tanari hitvallásbol a nevelés.
> Korabban oktatas és nevelés volt a feladatuk..-.


Ha már ennyire szerettek a tanárokról polemizálni...
Hátrányos helyzetű gyerekeknek tartottak Makón napközis tábort 2018-ban egy 500 millió forintos uniós projekt keretében. A papírok szerint tíz tanártól kértek árajánlatot, végül azt a hét embert választották, akik a legalacsonyabb, napi 8 ezer forintos összeget mondták (egy tanár 10 ezret, kettő 9 ezret kért.)
Míg a tanárok ezer forintos órabérben dolgoztak, más célokra sokkal több jutott:

32 millió forintot költöttek tanfolyamokra (például a tanárok kiégésének témájában),
Luigi előadóművész bruttó 144 ezerért lépett fel,
ifj. Knézy Jenő bruttó 126 ezret kapott a Sportágválasztó Börze levezényléséért.

A projekt keretében 70 önkormányzati dolgozó kapott masszázst a polgármesteri hivatal épületében.


----------

